# Avalanche Education - Friends of Berthoud Pass



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Last chance for Front Range Avalanche Classes this week!

Tue, Nov. 13 in Denver at The Oriental Theater

Thur, Nov. 15 in Boulder at CU Campus

Maybe next year we can do a classroom presentation in Fort Collins? Also thanks to all who supported FOBP by purchasing raffle tix at the Denver PW07 show.


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

bump for Breck tonight, WP tomorrow.


----------

